# Hp Hp -tuners/diablo/dyno-tune ; Read This !!!!



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Buy this book! 

Amazon.com: How to Tune and Modify Engine Management Systems (Motorbooks Workshop) (9780760315828): Jeff Hartman: Books

I bought this before I deployed to read and forgot it in states, I just cracked it open and I've gotten to chapter 2 and I'm learning sooooo much about EFI ECUs.

Ive always wondered about how to tune and stuff, just never had the experience & knowledge. I have a feeling by the time I'm done with this book I should be able to tweak my own tune, making $600 for HP Tuners worth it. 

The author goes from basic barney steps into detailed explination of what does what and how to tune. Its really easy to comprehend. 

Awesome book. So, if you're looking into tuning, READ THIS. :cheers

Its $20 on Amazon, $30 at Barnes and Noble


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have that book. 

I've learned alot about HPTuners from my tuner. He will feed you so much information until smoke rolls out of your ears. It cracks me up when I see people think they know about tuning when there is so much more to it than just adding more timing, and changing settings.

I wish they come out with a more modern LSx/Lxx book. I have the ones that cover the LS1/LS6 Gen III motors. Those are good books also, I wish they had something that covers the more up to date stuff. HPTuners is worth it.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

GM4life said:


> I have that book.
> 
> I've learned alot about HPTuners from my tuner. He will feed you so much information until smoke rolls out of your ears. It cracks me up when I see people think they know about tuning when there is so much more to it than just adding more timing, and changing settings.
> 
> I wish they come out with a more modern LSx/Lxx book. I have the ones that cover the LS1/LS6 Gen III motors. Those are good books also, I wish they had something that covers the more up to date stuff. HPTuners is worth it.


Hi, GM,
What books do you have on the LS6? I am looking for some info to tune my
04 Z06. I plan to buy HPTuners for it and my GTO.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, GM,
> What books do you have on the LS6? I am looking for some info to tune my
> 04 Z06. I plan to buy HPTuners for it and my GTO.
> 
> ...


One of them is: Chevy LS1/LS6 Performance. I can't remember the other one its packed away in a box. I think its called: How to build LS1/LS6 V8's.

Here it is: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/How-Build-High-Performance-Chevy-V-8s/dp/1884089844[/ame]


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

That' a great book! Also check out Engine management advanced tuning. It's by Greg Banish who writes some good books.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks, GM and 06,

Got them ordered.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think that HP tuners actually has books/online learning stuff you can buy to learn to tune. From what I remember, it was really pricy though. I'd rather spend $20 and learn by trial and error though.


----------



## RalphieBoyGTO (May 19, 2010)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> Buy this book!
> 
> Amazon.com: How to Tune and Modify Engine Management Systems (Motorbooks Workshop) (9780760315828): Jeff Hartman: Books
> 
> ...


Sweet thanks i'll look into it! :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, GM,
> What books do you have on the LS6? I am looking for some info to tune my
> 04 Z06. I plan to buy HPTuners for it and my GTO.
> 
> ...


They're all the same essentially. There might be subtle differences like a high and low VE table instead of one. VE might be displayed as a percent or as GMVE.

The biggest thing I've noticed about success with HPT is not your "knowledge" of the program so much as it is having the proper histograms set up in the scanner, and applying those to the proper tables in the editor.

I'm no expert, but that seems to be the way things have been going so far...


----------

